# dog box under camper shell



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am getting ready to purchase a pickup truck and I want to put a camper shell on the bed so that I can "hide" anything I may have in there, including my Lab.

My question is what type of dog box should I put in it. Should I Just put in a wire type crate that provided plenty of ventilation, due to it mainly being enclosed, with open window ventilation?

Also, has anyone ever had a crate/dog box inside a camper shell and hooked up fans? I am thinking of hooking up a couple of the solar powered fans to cool the camper shell area during the summer months.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions, or recommendations.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a big wire crate for max ventalation, and run a blower fan off a small Honda generator for more air flow. I am waiting on some Ainley drawers right now to help reduce the clutter under my camper shell.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

We use normal plastic crates inside our camper shell. Our camper shell and truck are both white to reflect as much of the sun's rays/heat as possible. We have used that set up for many years. 

We use fans to help move the air when we are sitting still. We run the electricity from our outlet inside the truck through the pass-through window. 

If it is really hot, we will place a bag of ice on top of the plastic crate...the cooler air will drop into the crate and keeps the dog comfortable. The plastic top keep them from being saturated with the melted ice. With non chewing dogs...we have a had a few....we like to put a milk jug full of frozen water in with them when we are sitting still. The dogs can choose to lay directly on them or not. 

Also if you can set up a table fan to blow across the ice either frozen in plastic jugs or in an open ice chest, it is actually almost like AC.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is what I have. The truck cap is a ARE and the side windows open up when I am training like a breeze way and when driving when it’s hot the middle window slides open and I put a bumper between each side of the rear glass door and tailgate to have a nice draft while driving. The dog boxes are made by Ainley and the fans are from endless breeze which run on 12 volts.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

We are currently set up with a shell truck cap over our wire crate kennels. We built two sliding drawers (for human and dog gear) with a space of about 6" underneath for extra storage for longer items like blind poles, stickmen, etc. The drawer system lifts the kennels up so that the base is just below the rails of the pick-up box. Our Leer truck cap has sliding windows with screens on both sides and a slider window by the truck cap so we can gain maximum air movement while driving or stopped. As well, we wired a three plug outlet in the back so that we can plug in fans with cigarette-lighter style plugs or a coolatron cooler in the back.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I have the same cap that Greg has. With the side window vents open and the front sliding window open there is good air movement when on the road. I have a Truck Vault drawer system with wire crates on top and use Endless Breeze fans.

Buck


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your descriptions and pictures. Do the fans draw much while running (i.e. if I took my pup with me to work and had the fans running while in there, would I be able to leave 8 hours later and start my truck up?) (for reference, when I take my pup to work, I go out every 2 hours and walk him or throw some short bumpers for quick exercise and air and stretch)

I really like how that ARE looks on that Silverado/Sierra??. I have been looking at both A.R.E and Leer, but have not decided yet on which one, because I have not picked up the truck yet......lol 

Thanks again.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Zman1001 said:


> Thank you all for your descriptions and pictures. Do the fans draw much while running (i.e. if I took my pup with me to work and had the fans running while in there, would I be able to leave 8 hours later and start my truck up?) (for reference, when I take my pup to work, I go out every 2 hours and walk him or throw some short bumpers for quick exercise and air and stretch)
> 
> I really like how that ARE looks on that Silverado/Sierra??. I have been looking at both A.R.E and Leer, but have not decided yet on which one, because I have not picked up the truck yet......lol
> 
> Thanks again.


I have had the Endless Breeze Fans for 6 years and been training all day or at a Field Trial and had no problem starting my truck as they have very little amp draw, but do just out of peace of mind start the truck every now to make sure. I went with the ARE over LEER because of the price difference which I think at the time was $500. I also had the truck bed sprayed with Line-X.


Endless Breeze Fan http://www.fantasticvent.com/products/endless_breeze/endless_breeze.html
Line X bedliner http://www2.line-x.com/nw/bedliners1.html


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Same model of A.R.E. shell as Greg but its that ugly Aggie maroon color to match the brother's truck . We used to use the old Airborne aluminum crates but have since gone to wire crates on a plywood platform...sorry no pictures buts its a Chevy 2500 4X4


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Same model of A.R.E. shell as Greg but its that ugly Aggie maroon color to match the brother's truck . We used to use the old Airborne aluminum crates but have since gone to wire crates on a plywood platform...sorry no pictures buts its a Chevy 2500 4X4


Yeah, that Aggie (or Hokie) maroon is pretty ugly......lol

Thanks guys. It has made me feel good that I can keep the original wire crate that I bought when I got my pup 8 months ago and just secure it with a platform system and also secure it more with wire ties at many points.

Also glad to hear that many people are happy with A.R.E and Leer caps so once I get my trucks, I will try to pick the one that fits and looks the best when you consider the win-doors, etc.

Have a great weekend all..
Doug


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I really like Greg’s setup. 

I had a long bed with a similar setup and I’ll say this, that ventilation is the key. If you can, get a slider front window so when you go down the road you can have natural flow through ventilation. Greg’s side windows flip up and have sliders with screens that allow you to have the best of both worlds. I’ve also seen boxes with small electric radiator fans mounted on top so you can just flip a switch. 

One thing I had that I really loved was a bed slide. It was a carpeted sheet of plywood in a metal frame which rode on bearings in a C channel frame bolted onto the bed. I could slide it 7 feet out of an 8 foot bed. This thing was heavy duty and we put an unbelievable amount of stuff on it over the years. 










Here is a link to a website; http://www.bedslide.com/


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

My set up uses Aluminum GemTop shell. The top deck has double sprayed insulation that assist in keeping cooler (85F) inside on hot 100F days. Several friends have the ARE, but they are not as efficient at keeping the temps down under the cap as the aluminum skin GemTop shell. 

Truck and shell are white.

Has wing windows on both sides, with screened windows that slide open too. 

Crates sit on top of 2 homemade drawers that run the length of the bed with partitions in one side to fit 3 tripod wingers, holding blinds, umbrellas, long gun, etc.
The other drawer set up for bumpers, leashes, assortment of must haves. The drawers have silicon strips underneath to pull out easily and give stops. 
The drawer top extends completely across the bed, and 2 bins form above and below the wheel tub. for water storage, chairs, pet step, dishes. All of this sits upon a bed rug that lines the truck bed. 
Crates on top of drawers puts the dogs sitting in the flow of the wing windows, and sliding back window of truck. 

Use crate fans mounted on doors for extra ventilation when needed.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

My friend Sylvia "Jollydog" McClure has the same setup as Greg's on her Toyota Tacoma. She had her Ainley boxes designed where the side bars run half the height of the boxes, allowing even more air flow. Her setup works great. Even down here in Texas. 
Also, she has added insulation tape to the inside ceiling of her camper top.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Here's my version using the bedslide that DKR mentioned and some wire SUV crates for 3 dogs. Thing I like about this setup is I can use any # of kennels I want, so just two dogs I pull one out and turn them toward the back. Also use same endless breeze fans mentioned, running three though I have to pay attention, have run my battery down before.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. I really like the slide out idea and the pictures. This is exactly what I was thinking, but was not sure as I am not too good at build it yourself and at the same time, I also wanted it to look good, which it would not if I built it.

Have a great weekend


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

I will note if you are thinking a roll out like one I have, if I had to do it again I would chooe one of the better built ones that has further extension of the roll out. The picture I have shows the full extension for the bedslide, about 75%. The more $ units extend further, and would be easier to load with 3 kennels and training equipment


----------



## captsanner295 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a Mountaintop 2hole box with fans and am going down to pickup their version of the bedslide. I read somewhere on RTF that people keep a wireless thermometer in the boxes to ensure it doesn't get too hot. 

Goodluck


----------



## Ikanizer (Jul 22, 2013)

My dog rides in his kennel under my leer camper in the back of my truck and I monitor the temperature with a wireless thermometer. If you are not monitoring the temperature you might be surprised how hot it gets back there even at 75 mph with side and front vents open. I installed a 6" insulated flexible duct between the cab and the kennel. I Velcro the duct to the vent on the back of the console in the truck cab and attach the other end to a hole I cut in the kennel. This arrangement allows me to maintain the temperature in the kennel at under 80 deg F even when it is 100+ deg outside. No fans necessary.


----------

